# Motorhome Mobile Beauty Salon



## mazzaniku (Feb 6, 2013)

i have a motor home that i am turning into a mobile beauty salon so just pull up outside your home and you just walk outside to have your treatments done! please give me your comments to see if this is something you ladies would like!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mazzaniku said:


> i have a motor home that i am turning into a mobile beauty salon so just pull up outside your home and you just walk outside to have your treatments done! please give me your comments to see if this is something you ladies would like!!


I'm afraid its not something I'd be interested in, but thats just me. Those I know who do like that sort of thing seem to enjoy the outing and the social aspect of going for saunas, facials, massages, nails etc. But maybe you'll get other more positive comments. Personally I cant see it making you much money - if any after you've paid for petrol, equipment, products, autonomo, tax and insurance

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm afraid its not something I'd be interested in, but thats just me. Those I know who do like that sort of thing seem to enjoy the outing and the social aspect of going for saunas, facials, massages, nails etc. But maybe you'll get other more positive comments. Personally I cant see it making you much money - if any after you've paid for petrol, equipment, products, autonomo, tax and insurance
> 
> Jo xxxx


not to mention licences etc.

good point about the running costs, too

a friend bought a 'mobile' underwear business about a year ago - they used to set up at rastros & in bars , & actually did a really good trade

after a while it was clear that the van needed either replacing or upgrading - they did their sums & worked out that it would actually save them money to rent a local in the town - even kitting the shop out was going to cost less over the next few months than running costs on the van!!

so that's what they did - & now they have a thriving business - no mean feat in these days


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mazzaniku said:


> i have a motor home that i am turning into a mobile beauty salon so just pull up outside your home and you just walk outside to have your treatments done! please give me your comments to see if this is something you ladies would like!!


A few questions:

Is the vehicle on Spanish plates?
What do you mean by beauty salon? Is this a hairdressers with extras?
Do you know what licences you will need to operate any form of business on the public highway or are you intending to only park up in the customers' driveways? If so, what do you do if there is no driveway?
Is the vehicle self-contained with regard to water input and waste liquids? Where and how will you discharge waste? What about electricity supply?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

No, I wouldn't. But I wouldn't anyway. My OH visits a salon in Marbella which is quite expensive -I think it a gross waste of money. Part of the pleasure is in the expense itself, as Jo has hinted at. 

Sorry, but 'mobile beauty salons' just dn't go together imo. Others may differ...I'm sure you'd get custom if you found the right spot and got all your licences etc. But people in Spain with money for such luxuries will patronise established salons and those without will be thinking of putting food on the table, not cream on their face, alas...

Then there are the points Baldy raised: you can't just drive a UK van here and open a business. 
Imagine a Spaniard doing that in the UK!

Baldy raised the point about lack of parking...Many immigrants live in apartments urbs and you can't just 'pull up outside'. 
People who live in larger houses may well prefer not to have this kind of service but will prefer to go with their friends to an established business then go for a coffee or shopping afterwards. That's what my partner does, in Marbella, where there are many such places for women with more money than sense...


----------



## mazzaniku (Feb 6, 2013)

*motor home to beauty salon*

hi thanks for all your advise, my mobile beauty salon is compleatly legal so no problems there! obviously its not something that would suit everyone but for some people who are not very mobile and for people that dont like going to salons this idea seems to liked by people. I would also be cheaper than the salons as i dont have huge overheads. Comments much appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mazzaniku said:


> hi thanks for all your advise, my mobile beauty salon is compleatly legal so no problems there! obviously its not something that would suit everyone but for some people who are not very mobile and for people that dont like going to salons this idea seems to liked by people. I would also be cheaper than the salons as i dont have huge overheads. Comments much appreciated.


since this kind of question (not mobile salons specifically, but mobile businesses in general & also beauty salons with premises ) comes up quite often, I wonder if you'd mind telling us what sort of licences & insurances you had to get

it would help future posters tremendously 

for instance - on the 'mobile' side - do you have to have special licences to park your vehicle on the street & work from it? What about insurance - do you need any special kind of vehicle insurance? What about water/waste disposal?

on the beauty side - did you have to get your qualifications ratified here , or is that automatic? What insurances & licences do you need to run a beauty salon?


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> since this kind of question (not mobile salons specifically, but mobile businesses in general & also beauty salons with premises ) comes up quite often, I wonder if you'd mind telling us what sort of licences & insurances you had to get
> 
> it would help future posters tremendously
> 
> ...


Good point that ill await the response from op


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mazzaniku said:


> hi thanks for all your advise, my mobile beauty salon is compleatly legal so no problems there! obviously its not something that would suit everyone but for some people who are not very mobile and for people that dont like going to salons this idea seems to liked by people. I would also be cheaper than the salons as i dont have huge overheads. Comments much appreciated.


Judging by where you are from you will be targeting the expat community.If you have a look on facebook there are half a dozen buy,sell and swap sites for the Costa Del Sol and you will find quite a few people already doing what you are thinking of doing.What one has to remember is It's a day of pampering and it's also a way of socializing.I honestly can't see many ladies wanting to sit in a converted mobile home.I know my other half has just read your post and her words were you have got to be joking.I do admire your guts though.Anybody coming over here and starting a business in today's climate I would say is a no-no but hey if you have got plenty of money behind you then go for it but be prepared to be in it for the long haul as it's going to take you a long time to build up a clientele base.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

soulboy said:


> Judging by where you are from you will be targeting the expat community.If you have a look on facebook there are half a dozen buy,sell and swap sites for the Costa Del Sol and you will find quite a few people already doing what you are thinking of doing.What one has to remember is It's a day of pampering and it's also a way of socializing.I honestly can't see many ladies wanting to sit in a converted mobile home.I know my other half has just read your post and her words were you have got to be joking.I do admire your guts though.Anybody coming over here and starting a business in today's climate I would say is a no-no but hey if you have got plenty of money behind you then go for it but be prepared to be in it for the long haul as it's going to take you a long time to build up a clientele base.


where did the OP say she was on the CDS :confused2:


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> where did the OP say she was on the CDS :confused2:


Bloody hell I'm going to have to go to Specsavers.It must be nit picking time.The OP didn't say she was on the Costa Del Sol.I was just pointing her in the direction of these sites as there are people doing similar to what she is thinking of doing.So it might just give her an insight as to what other people are doing.OK is that alright with you xabiachica.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

soulboy said:


> Bloody hell I'm going to have to go to Specsavers.It must be nit picking time.The OP didn't say she was on the Costa Del Sol.I was just pointing her in the direction of these sites as there are people doing similar to what she is thinking of doing.So it might just give her an insight as to what other people are doing.OK is that alright with you xabiachica.


not nitpicking - I just thought I'd missed it, when you said


> Judging by where you are from you will be targeting the expat community


for all we know she's half way up a mountain without an expat in sight
- though to be fair, you're probably right that she isn't


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mazzaniku said:


> hi thanks for all your advise, my mobile beauty salon is compleatly legal so no problems there! obviously its not something that would suit everyone but for some people who are not very mobile and for people that dont like going to salons this idea seems to liked by people. I would also be cheaper than the salons as i dont have huge overheads. Comments much appreciated.


You may well have to be VERY low with your prices, depending on where you are. To give you some idea - around here people tend to pay less to have their hair done than you would probably leave as a tip in UK. SWMBO goes to a chic salon in Alcalá La Real and pays €7.50 to have a good cut and blow-dry.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Daughter runs a Spa in UK and has looked into mobile facilities. I would imagine the insurances required are much the same as UK ie indemnity and liability. No qualifications required however level of PI cover and premium will be reflected by level of qualifications. Water storage as per mobile home is sufficient for general use. In warmer climates firms such as "Pamper by the Pool" seem to have more sucess than general mobile facility. Mobile home in UK seems to work best on wedding days ie pull up on drive and 'do' all the bridesmaids/brides at (or near!) their home however not sure the Spanish would go for this and probably not enough ex-pats of the right age! Would suggest air-con in mobile home a necessity particularly in the summer. Nice idea, may work but I would be wary of likely number of clients.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> not nitpicking - I just thought I'd missed it, when you said
> 
> for all we know she's half way up a mountain without an expat in sight
> - though to be fair, you're probably right that she isn't


I was going off her flags.UK Expat in Spain.Why I said the buy and sell sites on the Costa it gives you a rough insight into the work and businesses that the Brits are touting.In hindsight the OP should have given a rough destination as Spain is a bloody big country.You never know it's possible she might make a go of it on one of the Costa's but she would be on a hiding to nothing inland.For a lot of us who have lived here many many years and set in our ways we don't change anything unless there is a damn good reason for it.You have got to admire some of these people who come up with these ideas.One day somebody will come up with an idea that nobody else has thought of and it will make them good money.


----------



## mazzaniku (Feb 6, 2013)

thank you all for your comments i will be working on the costa blanca and yes main targeted audience would be english but i do speak spanish so i can do both! i would agree that nails and hair are a social thing but i'm a beauty therapist where treatments are private so i am not worried about that aspect. I have owned two successful salons in the past and i am very experienced at my job and do all the lastest treatments that not alot of people do in spain even in Marbella! so im pretty confident that i can make a go of it just takes alot of time to build client base. As for insurance thats easy and permits are easy now you just need to be inspected at some point as long as you have water and good sterilisation practices and you dont hold up traffic you have a good chance and of course your vehicle is all legal and in working order! would appreciate any more comments as i think it is important!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mazzaniku said:


> thank you all for your comments i will be working on the costa blanca and yes main targeted audience would be english but i do speak spanish so i can do both! i would agree that nails and hair are a social thing but i'm a beauty therapist where treatments are private so i am not worried about that aspect. I have owned two successful salons in the past and i am very experienced at my job and do all the lastest treatments that not alot of people do in spain even in Marbella! so im pretty confident that i can make a go of it just takes alot of time to build client base. As for insurance thats easy and permits are easy now you just need to be inspected at some point as long as you have water and good sterilisation practices and you dont hold up traffic you have a good chance and of course your vehicle is all legal and in working order! would appreciate any more comments as i think it is important!


so did you kit your mobile home out & bring it over from the UK?

where did you have to go to get your licences - & who inspects you?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The strange thing about beauty treatments, hair cutters, even clothes and scents, is that cheapness is a deterrent, not a come-on.
These things are often perceived by both genders as luxuries, 'treats', and the feeling that you've splashed out, done something a little indulgent, is part of the process.

That's why some luxury brands won't allow sales in supermarkets as their image suffers.

I know it's daft but that's how it is. Years ago I saw a programme on tv which explained that the actual cost of production of a £50 bottle of scent was less than £10 but the price was high because people were happy to pay for the experience of spoiling themselves.

When we were in business the word'cheap' was forbidden! Synonyms such as 'value for money' or 'competitive pricing' were employed.

I know sod-all personally about the beauty trade, only that the women I know don't patronise 'cheap' anything, even if they aren't that well-off. If you're really poor, you won't spend money on such inessentials anyway.

My hairstylist charges 80 euros for a cut and colour, much less than we paid in Prague or the UK. Of course I suspect that I could get an equally good coiffeur for much less. But like a lot of women - and men - I believe you get what you pay for which I admit isn't always the case.

If the OP is considering setting up on the Costa Blanca, she may do well. But I would say not round here, where most people have some money and hotels and other establishments with spas, beauty salons etc. charge high prices and aren't short of customers.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

On the subject of Perfumes - SWMBO like Kissy mi assy and Champs Elysees which usually cost well in excess of £50 for the size she likes but I get 2 for about £85-90 with free delivery (>£50) to Spain from a company called Cheap Smells ( www.cheapsmells.com) in Guernsey. Order and its here in about three days.


----------



## mazzaniku (Feb 6, 2013)

the reason i would be cheap is because i wouldn't have large overheads ie rent also i know how much it costs to do a treatment which is why i dont overcharge and why i had succesful salons back in the uk. I am very good at what i do and yes you do get what you pay for i am a beliver in that but also so many things in the beauty industry are so overpriced so people think they get a good deal where nine times out of 10 the staff that work there dont really care about the client as they are just waiting for their pay packet thus not doing a thorough job! i personally dont like going for treatments as i am pretty much disappointed as treatments are not done correctly. I have also been a tutor in college where training some people is very difficult as some therapist are really just in the wrong job the same in hairdressing which is why you get good therapists and bad therapists but colleges are only interested in pass rates so will carry these not so good beauticians thru which was one of my biggest bug bares hence why i dont tutor no more! if you are good at your job and offer good prices in my opinion you will have a strong client base. in spain right now alot of people are struggling but there are also people not are not or are making enough. women like to feel good and have done since egyptian times when they used to make makeup and hair dyes so women will always want to look and feel good because that is what we do! and will treat ourselves from time to time when we can afford it or when we have time. and some women will make time and allow that little bit of luxury as such.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

mazzaniku said:


> the reason i would be cheap is because i wouldn't have large overheads ie rent also i know how much it costs to do a treatment which is why i dont overcharge and why i had succesful salons back in the uk. I am very good at what i do and yes you do get what you pay for i am a beliver in that but also so many things in the beauty industry are so overpriced so people think they get a good deal where nine times out of 10 the staff that work there dont really care about the client as they are just waiting for their pay packet thus not doing a thorough job! i personally dont like going for treatments as i am pretty much disappointed as treatments are not done correctly. I have also been a tutor in college where training some people is very difficult as some therapist are really just in the wrong job the same in hairdressing which is why you get good therapists and bad therapists but colleges are only interested in pass rates so will carry these not so good beauticians thru which was one of my biggest bug bares hence why i dont tutor no more! if you are good at your job and offer good prices in my opinion you will have a strong client base. in spain right now alot of people are struggling but there are also people not are not or are making enough. women like to feel good and have done since egyptian times when they used to make makeup and hair dyes so women will always want to look and feel good because that is what we do! and will treat ourselves from time to time when we can afford it or when we have time. and some women will make time and allow that little bit of luxury as such.


Sorry not round our village the only decent women here is my OH the rest well gone to dogs comes to mind
So i would sugest tourist areas would be good
Here when i pick my son up from school i often wonder how some of these trogs reproduce there hygiene is non existent and i think they wash their hair once a year i know living on campo is hard but doesnt mean looking like cave dwellers and these are young women 20 to 40
The older brits seem to use soap and water 
Next time your at school run observe 
Sorry ladies
Ps some men are not much cleaner


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

tonyinspain said:


> Sorry not round our village the only decent women here is my OH the rest well gone to dogs comes to mind
> So i would sugest tourist areas would be good
> Here when i pick my son up from school i often wonder how some of these trogs reproduce there hygiene is non existent and i think they wash their hair once a year i know living on campo is hard but doesnt mean looking like cave dwellers and these are young women 20 to 40
> The older brits seem to use soap and water
> ...


Best laugh I have had in a while!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mazzaniku said:


> the reason i would be cheap is because i wouldn't have large overheads ie rent also i know how much it costs to do a treatment which is why i dont overcharge and why i had succesful salons back in the uk. I am very good at what i do and yes you do get what you pay for i am a beliver in that but also so many things in the beauty industry are so overpriced so people think they get a good deal where nine times out of 10 the staff that work there dont really care about the client as they are just waiting for their pay packet thus not doing a thorough job! i personally dont like going for treatments as i am pretty much disappointed as treatments are not done correctly. I have also been a tutor in college where training some people is very difficult as some therapist are really just in the wrong job the same in hairdressing which is why you get good therapists and bad therapists but colleges are only interested in pass rates so will carry these not so good beauticians thru which was one of my biggest bug bares hence why i dont tutor no more! if you are good at your job and offer good prices in my opinion you will have a strong client base. in spain right now alot of people are struggling but there are also people not are not or are making enough. women like to feel good and have done since egyptian times when they used to make makeup and hair dyes so women will always want to look and feel good because that is what we do! and will treat ourselves from time to time when we can afford it or when we have time. and some women will make time and allow that little bit of luxury as such.


As I said, most women round here are well-off enough not to worry about price of hairdressers and such like and I could predict with 100% confidence that such a business as yours wouldn't get custom here. But then this is a relatively affluent area...

You may well find that things are different in less so-called 'upmarket' areas as I guess your target client base will be the less affluent. But as Baldy said, prices are already rock-bottom in those areas and it will be hard to make much of a profit.

If you have a successful business in the UK, why risk losing out in Spain, though?
Things are really tough here for British immigrants as well as Spanish people. Of course not everyone is in dire economic straits but very many are. Not every British immigrant has money to spare for those important little luxuries and Spanish women will surely stick to Spanish businesses.

I'm wondering what kind of client base you have in the UK....Maybe that client base isn't very numerous in Spain....You really need to decide on an area, visit and do some thorough market research.

But round here -and for me - cheapness would be a deterrent, not an attraction. 
You are quite right when you say that many treatments of all kinds are overpriced...yes, I know that. But part of the pleasure of buying expensive things you don't need is the frisson of guilt....the feeling you're spoiling yourself.
I know that most of the personal things I buy - clothes, hair styling etc. - I could get at a quarter of the price if I went to the market or the local shop. But I feel I'm doing myself a favour spending that money.

Yes, it's daft and illogical. But lots of women think like that.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, it's daft and illogical. But lots of women think like that.


Mary, nobody would ever call you daft or illogical. They wouldn't dare!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Mary, nobody would ever call you daft or illogical. They wouldn't dare!


I keep telling you...I'm a mild, sweet little thing...
And I try to be truthful so yes, I am often daft and illogical...
I often pay more for things like clothes, shoes, etc. than I need and knowing I'm probably wasting money...But I think 'What the hell...'
That wonderful L'Oreal ad with the line 'Because I'm worth it' probably influenced me and millions of women and men into buying over-priced products because by doing so we got a sense of spoiling ourselves, enjoying an experience we 'deserve'.
In many ways that was how Thatcher and Co got away with doing what they did. The power of the plastic....the ability to buy what we fancied...the designer bags, clothes and shoes, all on credit. 
It made a lot of people believe that they were equals in a general affluence when of course it was the crumbs from the rich man's table they were getting.

When I was canvassig at election times in the 1980s, working the social housing estates, I was often told 'No I can't vote Labour, I'm a company director'.
Further enquiry revealed the company was 'me, my dad and our lorry'.
Just as our Housing Association repossessed many of those bought council houses, so the 'me, my dad and our lorry' companies had a short shelf life.

Now you may ask what this has to do with the original subject of prices, ponder this: we often purchase not goods or services but an ideal of ourselves, an illusion.

Now I'm going to watch Spurs -hopefully - thrash Newcastle.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> When I was canvassig at election times in the 1980s, working the social housing estates, I was often told 'No I can't vote Labour, I'm a company director'.
> Further enquiry revealed the company was 'me, my dad and our lorry'.
> Just as our Housing Association repossessed many of those bought council houses, so the 'me, my dad and our lorry' companies had a short shelf life.


We've got one of those idiots, lives round the corner. He was talked by some other Brits into "investing" all his money (some €50k) in the Brit shop that had been failing for years and moving everything to a large but dingy hole with no parking near the bus station on the basis that "We'll get the Spaniards as they get off the bus..." Erm, er No!

He was so full of himself about it "we'll be directors". We and everybody else said "don't do it" especially as there was a shedful of debts in respect of the previous premises. But he was going to be a director and nobody was going to talk him out of it. Six months and it had all gone bust, leaving him with nothing!

The previous place had been right opposite Mercadona and they used to get a fair number of Spaniards through the door. The partners started off by shooting themselves in the foot by upping the rent from €150 to €600 per month for the couple who operated within their premises selling Brit foodstuffs. Needless to say that couple moved out and took a shop back next to where they were before (opposite Mercadona) and are doing a reasonable amount of business.

As I keep saying, "you're more likely to be ripped off by another Brit than a Spaniard"


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> *
> As I keep saying, "you're more likely to be ripped off by another Brit than a Spaniard"*


A fool will be ripped off wherever they set up shop.

Two (old) sayings have helped me well over the years

"Time spent in reconnaissance is seldom wasted"

and

The six 'P's
'*P*roper *P*lanning *P*revents *P*iss *P*oor *P*erformance'


----------

